# TiVo Bolt +Stream??



## mrguernsey (Jul 3, 2012)

I currently own 2 x TiVo Premieres, and have two service plans. It is starting to make a lot of sense to go to one TiVo Bolt + TiVo Mini and save on the plans. One question, will I need a separate TiVo Stream to get content to my iOS devices, or is that included? (it says streaming, but I was hoping to transfer to iOS to watch while on a plane)

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Bolt has builtin in streaming. However it doesn't currently support out of home streaming. It only supports in home streaming and downloading.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

mrguernsey said:


> I currently own 2 x TiVo Premieres, and have two service plans. It is starting to make a lot of sense to go to one TiVo Bolt + TiVo Mini and save on the plans. One question, will I need a separate TiVo Stream to get content to my iOS devices, or is that included? (it says streaming, but I was hoping to transfer to iOS to watch while on a plane)
> 
> Thanks!


I tested the Bolt's streaming feature out and it worked great compared to my old Tivo Roamio Pro. The reliability of the Roamio's streaming was awful and I often had to reboot the Roamio so that my iPhone could see it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've been using the stand alone stream for about a year and it's been absolutely rock solid. I'm surprised to hear the Roamio's built in one had problems.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Currently the Bolt Stream is limited to 1 stream to iOS/Android/FireTV at a time.

Currently the Bolt Stream, cannot stream to iOS/Android/FireTV from any other Premiere or Roamio. It can only Stream content located on the Bolt DVR.

Both the Roamio Plus/Pro and stand alone Stream can stream to 4 devices simultaneous, and can stream recordings from any Premiere or Roamio DVR on the same LAN.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Currently the Bolt Stream is limited to 1 stream to iOS/Android/FireTV at a time.
> 
> *Currently the Bolt Stream, cannot stream to iOS/Android/FireTV from any other Premiere or Roamio. It can only Stream content located on the Bolt DVR.*
> 
> Both the Roamio Plus/Pro and stand alone Stream can stream to 4 devices simultaneous, and can stream recordings from any Premiere or Roamio DVR on the same LAN.


Wow that sucks. Any idea if that's supposed to change?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Between the Stream not working right and the Mini not supporting the touted new features, does anyone else get the feeling TiVo was a bit too quick to get the Bolt out the door before it was ready? From what I've read so far, it's kinda half baked (big surprise).


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Between the Stream not working right and the Mini not supporting the touted new features, does anyone else get the feeling TiVo was a bit too quick to get the Bolt out the door before it was ready? From what I've read so far, it's kinda half baked (big surprise).


The Mini received an update with all of the new features on the day it was released.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh ok. I remember some people were complaining about not being able to use those features on their Mini and stated there wasn't an update released yet that enabled it on day one, but I guess they hadn't gotten the update at the time.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> Wow that sucks. Any idea if that's supposed to change?


I have no idea, whether it is a hardware limitation or perhaps will be changed in a future SW update.

I also do not understand why the Bolt could not have 2 simultaneous streams available at launch, Seems strange to say a second streaming session is coming later?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Has TiVo actually said the Bolt will at some point be able to Stream to 2 devices at the same time? Or is that thought a result of some reading the specs of the chip? The only thing I have seen is that out of local LAN/home Streaming for the Bolt is coming.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Has TiVo actually said the Bolt will at some point be able to Stream to 2 devices at the same time? Or is that thought a result of some reading the specs of the chip? The only thing I have seen is that out of local LAN/home Streaming for the Bolt is coming.


It was part of an Ira Q&A answer -- "One will be supported at launch and two will be supported shortly thereafter."


----------



## thatwilsonguy (Jan 9, 2011)

Does the Bolt work with the stand alone Stream for out of home streaming?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thatwilsonguy said:


> Does the Bolt work with the stand alone Stream for out of home streaming?


Not that I've seen. If I stream a show on my Bolt it uses it's built in streaming. If I stream from my ROamio BAsic or Pro, it uses the stream in my Pro.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just noticed that when you have the Bolt selected if you run setup you can select a Roamio Pro (and presumably a standalone Stream) as it's streaming device. I'm gonna test if OOH works using my phone as a hotspot.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. Even with the app set to use my Pro as the streamer it still says the Bolt does not support out of home streaming.


----------



## mark100net (Oct 9, 2015)

I do not own a TiVO but am considering exchanging my Cox Contour DVR for a Bolt.

If I record a program on a Bolt, then start streaming it to my iPad, watch some of it there, then go to watch it directly from the Bolt, will it be able to resume where the stream left off?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes as long as you only ever watch the show in one location at a time. If you pause it on the TiVo and start playing on the iPad, or vice versa, then it will start from the beginning. But if you actually exit the show on one device then it will pick up from that point on the other.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mark100net said:


> I do not own a TiVO but am considering exchanging my Cox Contour DVR for a Bolt.
> 
> If I record a program on a Bolt, then start streaming it to my iPad, watch some of it there, then go to watch it directly from the Bolt, will it be able to resume where the stream left off?


It works that way for the Android app but I don't have an iOS device so never used that app.


----------



## mark100net (Oct 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yes as long as you only ever watch the show in one location at a time. If you pause it on the TiVo and start playing on the iPad, or vice versa, then it will start from the beginning. But if you actually exit the show on one device then it will pick up from that point on the other.


Ok thanks that should work for me.

One other thing: Will this still be possible for recordings still in progress?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as you play them from My Shows. If you watch them using the live TV tuner then no.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It was part of an Ira Q&A answer -- "One will be supported at launch and two will be supported shortly thereafter."


FYI... I just received this feedback via TiVo's Facebook presence, this morning...



> (link) Right, BOLT will have OOH enabled but isn't yet at launch. Another streaming device such as a standalone Stream or Roamio Plus/Pro should be able to work with it, though. (The update should be fairly quick so we don't anticipate the need to purchase an additional streaming device just for BOLT.)
> 
> The Fire TV app has the same copy restrictions as the mobile apps, so a Fire TV on the same network would be able to view an HBO recording but on a different network it would not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is incorrect. I tried using my Roamio Pro as the streaming device for the Bolt and it still throws an error that the Bolt doesn't support OOH. Maybe it's just a hard coded app issue, not sure, but it doesn't work right now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That is incorrect. I tried using my Roamio Pro as the streaming device for the Bolt and it still throws an error that the Bolt doesn't support OOH. Maybe it's just a hard coded app issue, not sure, but it doesn't work right now.


Fed back to them, FWIW.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

This is my 1st Tivo streaming device. 

When I go to the Tivo app on my android, it says something like...

Have detected a streaming device blah blah would you like to configure
(I'm not home now so don't know exactly).
I click yes.
it comes back with "No streaming devices found.

Yet it streams to my phone/downloads to it etc.. perfectly ( Mighty fast download I must say). 

BUT I get this pop up every time I start my tivo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've found that you have to make sure you have the Bolt selected as the TiVo you're using for it's streaming device to show in the app. If any other TiVo is selected it doesn't show the Bolt streaming device.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That did it. 

thanks


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

mrguernsey said:


> I was hoping to transfer to iOS to watch while on a plane)


Nothing extra needed for the Bolt to copy (transfer) recordings to your mobile device.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That is incorrect. I tried using my Roamio Pro as the streaming device for the Bolt and it still throws an error that the Bolt doesn't support OOH. Maybe it's just a hard coded app issue, not sure, but it doesn't work right now.





> Another streaming device such as a standalone Stream or Roamio Plus/Pro should be able to work with it, though. *(The update should be fairly quick so we don't anticipate the need to purchase an additional streaming device just for BOLT.)*


Sounds like an update may be coming.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Sounds like an update may be coming.


Who are you quoting in that second quote?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Who are you quoting in that second quote?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10661558&highlight=#post10661558

Although on re-reading, I think I misinterpreted it. The update appears to be to enable OOH streaming via the Bolts built-in Stream. Using another stream should already work. What a total CF this thing is!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Using another stream should already work.


*Should* according to [email protected] -- but does NOT, according to [email protected].


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> *Should* according to [email protected] -- but does NOT, according to [email protected].


I know that. That's why I said that I misinterpreted when I posted that it looked like an update was on the way.


----------

